# Learn Guitar With David Brent



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Love it!


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

That's beautiful.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

dolphinstreet said:


> Love it!


Did it give you any ideas for your own videos?


----------

